# A list of Dutch Kickboxing combinations



## EMT (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello

So I've made this list of Dutch combos that I hope you'll enjoy:

A list of Dutch kickboxing combinations


----------



## Martial D (Aug 16, 2018)

Malos1979 said:


> Are you from the Netherlands?


Dutch style is everywhere. Just like how all MT guys aren't from Thailand and all Kung Fu guys aren't from China.

I train in Dutch style MT and I'm in Canada.


----------



## EMT (Aug 16, 2018)

Malos1979 said:


> Are you from the Netherlands?



Nope, I'm not from Netherlands. Dutch Style kickboxing is popular everywhere in Europe.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 17, 2018)

Malos1979 said:


> Well "Dutch" kickboxing doesn't come from Muay Thai, it has a lot of influences from Muay Thai but it actually comes from Kyokushin Karate.


And boxing.

Rules are different in MT and K-boxing and creates some differences in how the styles differ in attacks. Lack of elbows and being able to work in the clinch keeps the fighters at a slightly longer range where boxing is better suited with the body weight shifting forward on strikes rather than being more up right in MT. This also influences more head movement than what MT does. The longer punching range makes the kicker move the upper body out of range for counter punching attacks where a MT fighter will bring the body forward and closer to the opponent allowing elbow or clinch follow ups.  
In K-boxing type promotions elbows aren't allowed, the clinch is allowed but only one strike a punch or a knee can be used and then the clinch is broken and fighter reset at a longer range.
In MT attrition is the name of the game and there is a lot of counter fighting. In K-boxing rules ones score more for attacking.
Today K-boxing has also influenced MT with a lot more boxing being added to the MT skill sets.

Rules change the mechanics and dynamics of the game.


----------



## EMT (Aug 18, 2018)

Malos1979 said:


> Well "Dutch" kickboxing doesn't come from Muay Thai, it has a lot of influences from Muay Thai but it actually comes from Kyokushin Karate.
> 
> Just a little detail
> 
> For the my question I was just curious because I couldn't see where EMT was from



Not exactly. American kickboxing is based on Karate. Dutch style traces it's origins to Muay Thai

Muay Thai vs kickboxing: which style is more effective in a fight?


----------



## EMT (Aug 18, 2018)

Malos1979 said:


> Only because it's on your own site, which you have to link in every post it seems, doesn't mean it's correct. Don't get me wrong, there is a lot of influence out of Muay Thai.
> 
> Just FYI, I'm not only a Silat instructor but also a Kickboxing instructor in the Netherlands, we don't call it Dutch Kickboxing though



It saves a lot of time to include URL instead of writing it down every single time. I wrote it once why would I repeat myself all over again? :-]

Dutch Kickboxing is a distinctive style heavily influenced by Muay Thai nevertheless. And in my opinion, it has much more in common with Thai Kickboxing than with pure American style which only has introduced low kick in the 80's (under influence of Muay Thai as well) and doesn't make use of knees at all.

I guess in the Netherlands you don't call it "Dutch Kickboxing" just "Kickboxing" just like in France, they don't say "French cheese" just "cheese"  and in Poland, they don't say "Polish pierogis" just "pierogis"


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2018)

EMT said:


> in France, they don't say "French cheese" just "cheese"



Actually, they say "fromage", what with being French and all that.

And to be honest, they're hugely unlikely to say "fromage francais" (French cheese) either, given there are 400-1000+ (estimates vary) varieties of cheese made in France.

You'd look a right tit going into a fromagerie and asking for French cheese... In fact, they'd probably think you were taking the piss and turf you out on your ear (and it'd be no good trying to Dutch kickbox out of it, it'll only get you beaten or killed).

Having lived in France, I feel qualified to make that statement.


----------



## EMT (Aug 19, 2018)

Malos1979 said:


> I never stated that Dutch Kickboxing had anything in common with American Kickboxing. I stated that it originated from Kyokushin Karate and was influenced by Muay Thai and Boxing.
> 
> The Thai aren't the only ones using a low kick and knees it's also heavily used in Kyokushin Karate.



I don't question the influence of Kyokushin K. on Dutch-style and I understand that Mejiro Gym in Amsterdam was founded by Japanese. 

However, a legendary Rob Kaman, who is an icon of Dutch kickboxing and later on trained in Mejiro's was a multiple Kickboxing and Muay Thai champion, not a Kyokushin champion.
He has competed with Thais on pro level on multiple occasions and he introduced himself to Kickboxing via Muay Thai.


----------

